# Honda (and Ford) 5W-20 motor oil



## FalconGuy (Sep 27, 2002)

elfhearse said:


> Antique thread...but I'll add that Pennzoil recently (?) came out with a full synthetic 5W/20 oil, "Platinum", that I read about on the Cobra forums.
> I picked some up at the local Walmart zuper zentrum and it is slightly less $ than Mobil 1.


If your interested in trying this oil out, as I am, for my girls Honda, since its the correct weight, you cant beat this deal, FREE OIL and Filter (Purolator Prem. Plus oil filter )

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?sduid=39666&t=200086

The rebates took me all of 5 minutes and using my companies stamp machine I actually made 67 cents on the deal, 6 quarts + Filter. If you use your work address and maybe another address along with your home address you can get enough for a good year or more...

They also have Megs Wheel Cleaner, buy one get one free, I was always an Eagle one AZ wheel cleaner user but the new formulation just seems to not cut it anymore. The Megs has really impressed me with the nasty winter wheels it really does a great job.

Gotta love Slickdeals.net

4 free Ipods, tons of free Techron, $24 Craftsman 2.5 ton Jack and free Jack stands, 32 Inch LCD TV for $500 delivered are some of my latest deals... I have made it my homepage. Its made me so cheap I never use ATM's anymore I walk into a CVS with a Free coupon I printed off the website and get a free product, they charge sales tax, something like 12 cents, I then use my ATM/Check Card and ask for cash back, no fee!

I used to blow through money like a crack head, now I saved enough for a sizable deposit on another home after a few months at this site. :thumbup:

Even got my girls Victoria's Secret Valentine Gifts 30% off with free shipping and freebies thrown in....


----------

